
Managing Developers: Understanding Work Styles and Individual Needs - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/managing-developers-work-styles
======
rsstack
Do not try this at home. This is so superficial and disrespectful of
developers. This is like the alpha/beta personalities or the "eight
personality types"...

~~~
Supermancho
It's important to remember that no matter how detailed or grossly you judge
someone, you're not going to capture it all. So what?

Superficial or disrespectful or whatever, I don't see any reason to delve into
why broad types are useful, when they are shown to be. As a gamer, the "types
of gamers" has been the difference between virtual life and death, many times
over. Be it PvP, raiding, or completion goals.

Like you, I'm fairly confident that developers don't fit into these
"categories" as cleanly because they aren't addressing the work environment
(ie process). Conway's Law has been shown to be a reliable indicator of
developer action. Once you get away from that (self-directed teams), some sort
of personality matrix like this might become visible, but it's unlikely you'll
ever see it.

------
acconrad
Should you tailor your message differently to each person? Yes.

Does that mean dividing them into "personality types"? No.

By and large, there is no strong evidence to support personality types.

Of the various kinds, OCEAN is the most reputable, and of that, the only
metric that really seems to be thoroughly studied is the O (for Openness to
new experiences).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Five_personality_traits#Li...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Five_personality_traits#Limited_scope)

------
supercanuck
Just buy the book. Five stars on Amazon!

[https://www.amazon.com/Business-Chemistry-Practical-
Crafting...](https://www.amazon.com/Business-Chemistry-Practical-Crafting-
Relationships/dp/1119501563)

Does anyone do any real work anymore?

